# Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm Dual Coil RDA



## Max (3/9/17)

Good Evening to the associated Forum Vendors - Please confirm if a Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm is currently available - Thanking in Advance. 

@BumbleBee @Vaperite South Africa @Stroodlepuff @Mari @Sir Vape @JakesSA @Maxxis @Vapers Corner @KieranD @KZOR @VapePulse 

Best Regards - Max


----------



## Max (4/9/17)

Max said:


> Good Evening to the associated Forum Vendors - Please confirm if a Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm is currently available - Thanking in Advance.
> 
> @BumbleBee @Vaperite South Africa @Stroodlepuff @Mari @Sir Vape @JakesSA @Maxxis @Vapers Corner @KieranD @KZOR @VapePulse
> 
> Best Regards - Max


----------

